# Star wars SRD



## kirinke (May 22, 2004)

is there a system reference document for Star wars? or rather is it open gl?
if so? can somebody give me a link?

also I'd really like a link to a star-wars java-based character generator. (online if possible)


----------



## 3d6 (May 22, 2004)

Star Wars d20 is all closed content, nothing is released under the OGL.


----------



## kirinke (May 22, 2004)

darn
is there a good character generator then?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2004)

Nope...well, not anymore there isn't. But that's a subject best to not be talked about.


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2004)

double darn....
well. i guess i'll have to make do with the martial-artist (monk without the alignment restrictions)/psi-warrior multi-class. i figure that's the closest thing to a jedi around.


----------



## Staffan (May 23, 2004)

Some of the Star Wars stuff will likely be included in d20 Future (a supplement for d20 Modern coming later this year), which in turn will likely be included in the SRD eventually. However, with a 99% probability this will not include Star Wars-specific material. In other words: starship battles - maybe; jedi - no way.


----------



## Deset Gled (May 24, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> i guess i'll have to make do with the martial-artist (monk without the alignment restrictions)/psi-warrior multi-class. i figure that's the closest thing to a jedi around.




I think an Eldritch Knight might work as well.

Either way, I don't think it's something to be sad about.  I don't think characters from the Star Wars d20 system converted all that well to the D+D system.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 24, 2004)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Some of the Star Wars stuff will likely be included in d20 Future (a supplement for d20 Modern coming later this year), which in turn will likely be included in the SRD eventually. However, with a 99% probability this will not include Star Wars-specific material. In other words: starship battles - maybe; jedi - no way.



 Uh, really?  That sounds surprising.  I thought the genre for d20 Future was way different that SW.   Isn't d20 Future supposed to me a near-future game?


----------



## Dyir (May 24, 2004)

Actually, to my understanding d20 Future is more of a tool-kit for playing in any sci-fi setting.  It will probably have rules in it that can be used in both a near future and a space opera, as the DM needs.


----------

